# Metromile pays for chip repair, but windshield replacement is full deductible.



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

My windshield was hit by rocks today. Metromile paid for 3 windshield chip repairs today. I was informed if the chips spread to cracks, I would have to pay the full deductible.
Chip repair guy told me he would replace the entire windshield for less than the $250 deductible. He says he uses good glass, not the Chinese replacements. 

There were actually 5 chips, but the windshield guy told me that if he charged for more than 3, Metromile would require me to replace the windshield. 

The repair consists of a tiny rotary tool touch up, a drop of glue covered by a plastic sheet. Let dry one minute in full sun. Scrape off excess glue with razor blade. Takes seconds and costs Metromile $65/repair. 
I could see becoming a chip repair guy at that rate. 

At least they paid for the chip repair. My old insurance company Wawanesa covered windshield replacement with out deductible. 

Uber requires us to make changes we really would not like to make. I miss Wawanesa, but they would CXL me if they even suspected I was driving for a TNC.


----------



## nikb (Mar 21, 2015)

Unfortunately, not all insurance has a "glass-no deductible". Even State Farm doesn't have it.


----------

